# Ridzol



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

Is it ok to give your birds Ridzol to treat for canker even if they look like they are healthy will it harm them because someone told me i should treat them every 6 months


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most people treat every six months for canker, coccidiosis, and worms.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Personally, I don't treat for anything unless I see the need to. If they don't have canker, or show any signs of it, I don't treat for it. Otherwise, all you're doing is hurting its immune system for it. It's not like treating for worms or cocci, since both of those are parasites and you can't really be immune to those. But canker and other diseases, the birds can build up resistance to, and become less likely to contract it.

But hey, that's just my opinion. I know people who seem to treat their birds for something everyday  I just like doing things the natural way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, stress can bring on canker. Breeding, racing, even the change in seasons. So, if you are going to breed or race, it can be a good thing to treat them first. I know there are many different opinions.
By the way, CANKER IS A PARASITE. It is not a disease. All pigeons carry it, and we just try to keep the numbers down. So I would think that it would be treated right along with worms and cocci.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Mary i think you are Right, Jay3 that is the First time i have heard Canker mentioned to as a Parasite. Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The _disease_ canker is caused by protozoan, which are single-celled organisms (also called, in this case, trichomonads). I've never considered them parasites myself. You are right though, all pigeons have them. When they get too many trichomonads, or stress weakens their immune system, the disease flares up. Much like coccidiosis, which all pigeons have coccidia in them, it's just when they get infested with it, it can cause major problems.

The birds in a loft soon build up immunities to the strains of trichomonads they carry. Medicine is probably best used when introducing new birds, who are not immune to that strain, and may also carry other strains. That's one way you get outbreaks. But to treat a healthy flock who has been together, may not be necessary. 

It's transmitted through saliva, but it is good that it doesn't last very long outside the body, so that helps with keeping it from spreading like wild fire. But of course if all birds drink after an infected bird, they run a pretty high risk of getting it. The reason why so many young babies get it, is because the parents may have high levels of trichomonads in their system, which of course don't bother them, but it can overwhelm the baby's system.

"Correct medication is vital during the breeding season so that the level of natural immunity in the weaned youngster is as high as possible. Because of the severity of the disease varies in different lofts, there is no single blanket program that is best for all lofts. There is no drug that by itself will cure canker in a loft. It is a matter of using medication correctly so that the birds can establish a strong natural immunity to the disease. It is this natural immunity that, in the longer term, protects them from the disease."

I'd also like to point out (to those that don't know already, even though I'm sure most of you do ) that medication can cause stress on the system, so if it isn't followed up with probiotics, can lead to more disease (canker is a very common secondary disease). 'One more reason I don't like medicine - it can open up more doors for problems.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Mary i think you are Right, Jay3 that is the First time i have heard Canker mentioned to as a Parasite. Dave


Okay, I stand corrected. I should have said that it is caused by a parasite. Same thing though. Stress can bring the count of the trichomonads up, causing an outbreak. Stress is caused by so many things. Weather getting hotter, breeding, racing, other illness or disease. Even worms.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Not to mention changes in feed and predators. Seems like pigeons get stressed over just about anything!  They should invent pigeon chill pills, haha


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're right! If you see them, let me know.


----------

